# Suppressors Legal for Hunting



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The attached map shows the states that recognize the legality of sound suppressors. Michigan just became the 38th state to allow them for hunting. Initially, it was proposed to ban the use of suppressors on sub-sonic ammo, but that was nixed. Also, they wanted to only reduce the noise emitted by some 30db; that was nixed, too.

Haven't pulled the trigger on a can yet, but if the federal tax of $200 and related infringements are dropped (H.R. 3799, the Hearing Protection Act (HPA), I won't hesitate.

All I can think of is the squirrel woods with a fine .22, some sub-sonic Lapua, and my dirty tricks.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am waiting also to see if the tax gets dropped.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I've contacted all my representatives already and told them to support this bill. Would be great to buy several suppressors or fully suppressed guns.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I talked with a guy out here about cans and he said if you get one for your .22 cal. and you have a .30 cal. He said, just to buy the .30 cal. one, it will work for both. He said the noise difference is minute. He also said if your barrel isn't threaded already to make sure you have a qualified gun smith cut the threads, if it's not perfectly straight and a bullet strikes one of the baffles, it's junk, you can not buy replacement baffles, any part of a suppressor is considered a suppressor. I believe him, he has a fully automatic suppressed MP 5, and builds world class accurate rifles...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It will never happen in NY.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That's what we thought about Michigan too.

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes, I hope I am wrong, but I think downstate will prevent it.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Might try to look into one myself but my yote rifle weighs plenty as it is.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I talked with a guy out here about cans and he said if you get one for your .22 cal. and you have a .30 cal. He said, just to buy the .30 cal. one, it will work for both. He said the noise difference is minute. He also said if your barrel isn't threaded already to make sure you have a qualified gun smith cut the threads, if it's not perfectly straight and a bullet strikes one of the baffles, it's junk, you can not buy replacement baffles, any part of a suppressor is considered a suppressor. I believe him, he has a fully automatic suppressed MP 5, and builds world class accurate rifles...


Mostly true. Baffle strikes spell the end for MOST suppressors but not all. Not all parts of a suppressor are a suppressor. That being said, you CAN make your own. Once your paperwork comes back you can gather all your materials and construct one.

Some of companies are serializing the end cap where your threads are for the very reason of being able to replace portions due to a baffle strike, and ease in cleaning. Heck there are companies that do that so you can clean it easier too.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Indiana Jones, this guy builds firearms from scratch for a living, he's also has built suppressor's from scratch. The atf has paid him a visit a few times. I am pretty sure he knows what he's talking about. Maybe I miss understood something he said, but I doubt it...lol.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Indiana Jones, this guy builds firearms from scratch for a living, he's also has built suppressor's from scratch. The atf has paid him a visit a few times. I am pretty sure he knows what he's talking about. Maybe I miss understood something he said, but I doubt it...lol.


Im happy for him. But the information is incorrect, or you misunderstood. I also work in the industry, and have sold NFA/Class III items. There are companies that specifically market their suppressors as "repairable" and even "dishwasher safe". (No thanks). We as individuals are not supposed to serialize an end cap, it should be the tube per ATF. However manufacturers frequently do the cap. That's why you see so many chumps buying end caps when their stamp comes back and using oil cans and such. Perhaps your friend was referring to the oh so common ATF phrase "possession with intent to construct/manufacture". You don't want to have all the parts and no stamp. The registered owner MAY repair their own suppressor as long as nothing is altered. However if you have a baffle strike you have bigger problems to fix first. When I lived in MD and worked at a shop that specialized in NFA, we had copies of the ATF letters to hand out to customers because it can get confusing.

Here's some info:

http://www.smallarmsreview.com/display.article.cfm?idarticles=1347


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

From what I read, a private citizens cannot do the repair them selves correct? I don't know maybe it has something to do with the state you live in. Can a private citizen buy Title 2 devices in your state? There is about 6,600 machine guns here in Arizona, with a total of 18,000 NFA weapons.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> From what I read, a private citizens cannot do the repair them selves correct? I don't know maybe it has something to do with the state you live in. Can a private citizen buy Title 2 devices in your state? There is about 6,600 machine guns here in Arizona, with a total of 18,000 NFA weapons.


"Q3: May the outer tube of a registered silencer be repaired due to damage? If so, may the repair be done by someone other than the original manufacturer?

A: damaged outer tube may be repaired by any Federal firearms licensee qualified to perform gunsmithing or by the registered owner. The repair may not alter the dimensions or caliber of the silencer, except that the length of the outer tube may be reduced, as set forth above."

Nothing to do with state in this case, its all Fed territory when it comes to this stuff unless the specific item is prohibited by your state to begin with. Confusing, and stupid...the government. Try enforcing these type laws, it ain't fun.

And yes in Colorado we get to play NFA. I would never live in a state where I couldn't!!!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I didn't see anything about the baffles...yeah it is confusing. Here it's illegal to have an explosive, incendiary or poison gas rockets with more than 4 ounces of propellant ( including bazooka ) or a missile with an explosive or incendiary charge greater than 1/4 ounce, unless it's pre-registered with the atf. Crazy stuff... The laws are always changing.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Arizona is trying to keep our freedom's...http://www.fox10phoenix.com/politics/arizona-politics/92492184-story


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I didn't see anything about the baffles...yeah it is confusing. Here it's illegal to have an explosive, incendiary or poison gas rockets with more than 4 ounces of propellant ( including bazooka ) or a missile with an explosive or incendiary charge greater than 1/4 ounce, unless it's pre-registered with the atf. Crazy stuff... The laws are always changing.


Nothing about baffles because the only discrepancies are over serialized parts. MANY things can constitute baffles and sound chambers, especially in a home made suppressor. The real issues arise with the serialized part which is an end cap or tube depending.

Good article! Gotta love freedom. Im hoping we go Constitutional Carry. It's being pushed now.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

So Gunfighter, does that make me correct about a baffle strike?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Serviceable

Adjective

1. Capable of or able to service; useful.

2. Wearing well; durable.

Gunfighter's new suppressor may or may not be serviceable, it depends on who you ask...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Gunfighter, I was just trying to figure out if what I was told is correct, that's all. It's no big deal...


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Here is the part I missed in my own link:

Persons other than qualified manufacturers may repair silencers, but replacement parts are "silencers" as defined in 18 U.S.C. § 921(a)(24) that must be registered and transferred in accordance with the NFA and GCA.

Good save Gunfighter.

My previous statements about internal parts not being of consequence, are INCORRECT! Don't follow that advice. IANAL.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll just flag down the party bus next time I am in Scottsdale...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I just checked online to see how much one of them prevost motor coach's cost... 2015 model $1,150.000 hmmmm.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I just checked online to see how much one of them prevost motor coach's cost... 2015 model $1,150.000 hmmmm.


Nothing but a drop in Obama's Hawaiian vacation bucket....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

True... They could have saved taxpayers $1,149.000 and bought this.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

OH !!! the memories that just came back from that pic Eric. lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL Ed, do you remember your old van...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey vato!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

With any luck soon they'll remove suppressors from the NFA list

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Need a change in guard first but it's on the way.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> OH !!! the memories that just came back from that pic Eric. lol


 Ed, you watched Scooby doo? lol...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Watched implies past tense...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Watched implies past tense...


Ha!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats right Don !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I have 3 and they're awesome.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay guys, lets hope this makes it through, and save our hearing and $200 to boot. This damn ringing in my ears is testament to all the range time, even though you wear ear plugs its just not enough.

http://freebeacon.com/issues/republicans-introduce-bill-to-reform-silencer-laws-to-both-houses-of-congress/


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Antlerz22 said:


> Okay guys, lets hope this makes it through, and save our hearing and $200 to boot. This damn ringing in my ears is testament to all the range time, even though you wear ear plugs its just not enough.
> 
> http://freebeacon.com/issues/republicans-introduce-bill-to-reform-silencer-laws-to-both-houses-of-congress/


I 2nd this!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Watching closely. Have my suppressor fund ready to go.


----------

